# does the putter really make a difference



## doug02346

It's no longer golf season here in Massachusetts, but there's nothing stopping me from making a Christmas gift, right? I was in Dick's Sporting Goods this morning looking at all of their putters. I'll bet they had 20 - 25 to chose from...Rossa, Odysey, etc. I couldn't decide. There are so many shapes, I'm wondering do any of the fancy looking ones really make a difference. 

So I'm trusting the question to the forum. What putter do you use and do you think the style matters, or is it a personal preference?

Thanks.

Doug


----------



## Fourputt

doug02346 said:


> It's no longer golf season here in Massachusetts, but there's nothing stopping me from making a Christmas gift, right? I was in Dick's Sporting Goods this morning looking at all of their putters. I'll bet they had 20 - 25 to chose from...Rossa, Odysey, etc. I couldn't decide. There are so many shapes, I'm wondering do any of the fancy looking ones really make a difference.
> 
> So I'm trusting the question to the forum. What putter do you use and do you think the style matters, or is it a personal preference?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Doug


Never just take anyone's word when buying a putter. Try it, but don't just buy unless it truly seems to work for you. There are a myriad possibilities with putters and buying blind is a good way to spend a of of money for no results. Try every putter you can get your hands on, then buy the one that works. Ignore price and brand until you have found some that feel good, then add other factors into the evaluation.


----------



## KrudlerAce

*Personal*

Putters I have always believed are a very personal thing. What shape feels good to me may not feel good to someone else. I use a more conventional Odysey style putter where as a friend of mine uses a Mallet style. 

Fancier looking putters are not necessarily better.

What you said is correct it is very much a personal preference. If you like it and it feels comfortable and you get the right results stick with it.

Cheers.


----------



## FrogsHair

No matter what the brand, or the cost of a putter, if the golfer can't hit a straight putt with it, it's pretty much worthless to that golfer. I say "pretty much worthless" because it can be used for other things. Perhaps in conjunction with your family pet, and your back yard "pooper scooper" ? :dunno:


----------



## Surtees

Yes putters play a huge part but as has been said you need to find what works for you. I use a mullet blade type putter I had a big fancy tommy amour one that had a big head on it but I didn't like the feel of it. I try a guys putter on the practice green it was a locally made scotty cameron type putter with a bigger head that you can put three weights and it felt great nice a soild and the few putts I did with it worked a treat.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Putting, and the right putter, make a huge difference to your score. To find out if a putter can make a difference borrow a putter you don't like the feel of. To a certain extent you will concentrate more with a different club but you will soon realise the difference of having something that feels awful compared to something that doesn't.

A rhetorical question for you all. What did/would you spend on a driver, and what did/would you spend on a putter? Typically, in the UK, someone will spend £200 on a driver but baulk at spending £80 on a putter. The driver gets used about 14 times in a round, and you'd be happy to be 10yds off the centre line but a putter is used 25-40 times in a round, and 4 inches off line will mean you've missed the hole.

So which club should you spend most time on to choose the right one? And which one should you spend the most time practicing with?

bit of a no-brainer really.


----------



## stevel1017

I got fitted for mine (a ping). As BH said you use your putter the most, so get fitted so you can make a natural stroke. I used to adjust my stroke to fit the putter, and struggled. Now my putter is adjusted for my stroke.
Mine is 32 inches and 4 degrees upright


----------

